# new arrival with some rough spots...what to do?



## Denver (Mar 11, 2015)

I just got this plant in the mail today and it has some spots that look rather sick on multiple leaves as shown in these pictures:






This is the worst looking spot and in the picture below you can see the leaf from the underside and see that it is clearly a bigger problem than just down at the tip.





And then here is the bottom side of the leaf above the infected looking one





And then here is a leaf on the opposite side. I can't tell if it is still infected or if the hole is there because it was cut out and treated





So I have two main questions.
1. Should I inform the reputable person I bought it from, or is this level of damage acceptable in a new purchase? Or is it possible that it could have all happened in the two day transit time? (the temperatures were mild where it shipped)

2. How should I treat it? I have cinnamon leaf oil from Ray, Dragon's Blood from Lance, and physan 20 at my disposal. I know I should cut that really bad leaf, but should I do surgery on the others or just try topical treatments for now?


----------



## troy (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd cut the bad part off, it looks like rot and I don't have experience with dragons blood but I'd put cinnamon on the new cut of the leaf, doesn't look too bad!!! Post pics of the bloom!!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't see anything to really worry about. 
Easy to apply the Dragons Blood as a prevention just in case.


----------



## Justin (Mar 12, 2015)

it's fine. looks like some older.leaves that will die back soon anyway. i have a lot of luck with phyton 27 for fungal spots lke this.


----------



## Denver (Mar 12, 2015)

thanks for the responses, I'm glad that you guys think it is no big deal. I just wanted to get a little feedback before risking the rest of my collection.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 12, 2015)

I agree no big deal. Pay really close attention to it over the next few days, if its growing and you're suspecting rot, cut it off and/or treat. Looks like mechanical damage from travel.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks traumatic to me. Not unexpected with 'postage and packing'.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 14, 2015)

How common are viruses? because there seem to be a lot of yellowish pattern on the leaf on the bottom picture. Does anyone else see it?

I got a plant like that I am a bit worried that it would be a virus.


----------



## Ray (Mar 14, 2015)

That looks like mechanical damage to me - I see that a fair amount in imported plants, or even though shipped in from Hawaii. It's especially hard to ship large, strap-leaved paphs, because you have to "collapse" the fan for packaging.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree with Ray. It looks like mechanical damage.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks like bruising and leaf damage. 

Cut off damaged areas succeptible to rot with sterilized knife of scissors. 

Treat cut portions of leaf with sulfer, cinnamon or suitable alternative.

Keep cut areas dry for a few days...e.g. dont spray or mist until healing.


----------

